# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Tự giới thiệu - Giao lưu >  Thực hư kho báu cạnh giếng "thiêng"

## chungcunhavuong

*Thực hư kho báu cạnh giếng "thiêng"** Có nhiều câu chuyện xung quanh giếng "thiêng" ở Bắc Giang, nhưng câu chuyện gây được sự chú ý hơn cả là lời đồn về một kho báu đang được chôn giấu ở xung quanh chiếc giếng đến nay vẫn chưa được tìm thấy.*
*Bí ẩn xung quanh cái giếng bị nghi yểm bùa*
Lâu nay người dân xã Vô Tranh-Lục Nam (Bắc Giang) vẫn rì rầm bàn tán về những câu chuyện còn chứa đầy bí ẩn xung quanh cái giếng Chợ ở thôn Tranh. Nào là uống nước ở đó khen ngon, chê dở đều bị đau bụng hay như sự xuất hiện của con chó đá giữa lòng giếng…xet xu le van luyen
__
_Nước trong giếng lúc nào cũng trong vắt_
Người dân nơi đây vẫn bảo nhau, giếng Chợ rất "thiêng". Theo như các bậc cao niên truyền lại thì trước đây người Tàu đã chôn theo một cô con gái chưa chồng để làm thần giữ của.
Sau những lời ẩn chứa hình ảnh ma mị, người ta giới thiệu chúng tôi đến gặp bà Bùi Thị Nhỡ, năm nay đã 83 tuổi, dù tuổi đã cao sức khỏe đã yếu nhưng bà vẫn rất minh mẫn. quan he vo chong
Bà chậm rãi kể cho chúng tôi nghe những câu chuyện xung quanh cái giếng thiêng. Theo bà Nhỡ thì cái giếng đã có từ rất lâu và không ai biết nó có từ bao giờ vì khi bà còn trẻ đã nghe những người già trong làng nói rất nhiều câu chuyện xung quanh cái giếng này.
__
_Bà Nhỡ kể lại câu chuyện bà từng được nghe về cái giếng thiêng_
Ngày trước xung quanh cái giếng cây cối rậm rạp, um tùm, nước trong vắt và quanh năm không bao giờ cạn, kể cả vào mùa khô hạn hán mấy tháng trời nhưng giếng nước vẫn chảy. Bên cạnh có mấy phiến đá to phẳng lỳ không ai biết là do nhân tạo hay tự nhiên mà có. giay bup be 2011 
Người dân nơi đây khi đi làm đồng rẽ vào uống nước nhưng tuyệt nhiên không được khen nước ngon hay chê nước dở vì chỉ cần mở miệng thì lập tức về nhà người đó sẽ bị đau bụng, có đi khám cũng không tìm ra bệnh.
Mọi người vẫn truyền tai nhau rằng ngày trước người Tàu có chôn một người con gái chưa chồng xuống đây để làm thần giữ của, người nào vào đó có xúc phạm sẽ bị “bà cô” phạt. tuyen dung nhanh
__
_Nơi con chó đá bị mất_
Thực tế thì đã có vài người trước đây có uống nước do lỡ mồm lỡ miệng nên đã bị đau bụng thật. Câu chuyện tưởng chỉ dừng lại ở những lời đồn đoán bâng quơ cho đến một ngày ông Hoàng Văn Triệu cất nhà ngay cạnh cái giếng. Do không có nước sinh hoạt nên ông rủ vài người hàng xóm cùng nhau góp tiền xây thành giếng và nạo vét cho sạch sẽ để lấy nước về dùng. xet xu vu an cuop tiem vang
Trong khi mọi người đang tiến hành công việc thì phát hiện dưới sâu lớp bùn trong lòng giếng có một con chó đá. Sự tình cờ đó khiến ông Triệu và người dân nơi đây càng tin vào những câu chuyện được người già kể lại là có một điều gì đó bí ẩn đang tồn tại xung quanh đây. Sau đó con chó đá được trục vớt lên thì phát hiện ở cổ có đeo vòng Tràng Hạt và một cái chuông. Con chó có chiều cao khoảng 60 cm, nặng khoảng 200kg sau đó được đặt ngay bên cạnh thành giếng. clip vietnam next top model 2011 tap 4
*Sạt nghiệp vì lòng tham*
Ông Triệu và người dân trong làng còn truyền tai nhau rất nhiều câu chuyện khác nữa xung quanh cái giếng "thiêng" này. Những câu chuyện thêu dệt đầy ma mị đều hướng đến một kho báu đang nằm đâu đó xung quanh cái giếng.
Có người thì bảo thấy một đàn lợn vàng, chó vàng chạy ra từ hướng cái giếng rồi mất tích một cách bí ẩn. Ông Triệu bảo ông không tin vào nhưng câu chuyện có nhiều yếu tố hoang đường nhưng đúng là ông và hàng xóm sống gần cái giếng rất hay ốm vặt, người không bị thế này thì bị thế kia, bản thân ông cũng phải mổ ruột thừa, rồi ngã xe gãy chân…lê văn luyện
__
_Hiện nay cái giếng đã được xây, kè lại_
Ông Triệu kể, cách đây hơn chục năm có vài người trên huyện Lục Ngạn xuống đo đạc và tìm kiếm kho báu. Họ lắp máy bơm với ý định bơm cạn cái giếng nhưng bơm mãi nước trong giếng cũng chỉ cạn có chừng mực mà không cạn hết được.
Trong đoàn có người xuống lòng giếng và thọc tay sâu xuống lớp bùn lấy lên một nắm cát, sau khi quan sát kĩ họ công nhận có vàng sa khoáng.
Công việc đang được tiến hành suôn sẻ thì bỗng dưng có mấy người tự xưng là dân làng bên sang tranh và giở luật giang hồ, cuộc xô xát xảy ra và những người ở Lục Ngạn bỏ lại đồ đạc máy móc chạy thoát thân.
Sau khi chiếm được giếng, những người chủ mới tiến hành tìm kiếm nhưng tìm mãi cũng không thấy kho báu ở đâu. Một biểu hiện khá lạ là những thanh niên trai tráng khỏe mạnh đang làm tự dưng bị ốm mệt mỏi, uống thuốc cũng không khỏi nhưng khi làm lễ cúng lại đứng dậy đi làm bình thường. tuyển dụng
Sau khoảng nửa tháng tìm kiếm dù đã sử dụng cả các loại máy móc hiện đại nhưng họ không tìm được gì mà còn phải tiêu tốn khoản chi phí khá cao cho thuê người, thuê máy. Theo lời ông Triệu thì mấy người đụng chạm đến cái giếng đều có chung một kết cục về sau này là làm ăn thất bát, con cái đau ốm, gia đình lục đục dẫn đến ly hôn.
Con chó đá sau khi được đội của ông Triệu trục vớt lên đặt ngay bên thành giếng, ai đi qua cũng tấm tắc khen con chó đẹp, bao người xin nhưng ông đều từ chối không cho vì lý do đơn giản "không phải của mình nên không dám cho".
Rồi một buổi sáng ông thức dậy bỗng không thấy con chó đâu nữa, đó là ngày 30/12 (âm lịch) năm 2007, ông có đi tìm vài lần và hỏi nhiều người nhưng không thấy. Điều ngạc nhiên đã xảy ra, đúng buổi sáng ngày 30/12 (âm lịch), năm 2008, khi ông thức dậy nhìn xuống giếng lại thấy con chó đang ngồi ngay ngắn ở vị trí cũ. Ông và những người hàng xóm không hiểu chuyện gì đang xảy ra.
Mãi sau này ông mới biết con chó đá đã bị ông Nghi Hải ở Trại Găng lấy trộm. Sau khi mang con chó về, gia đình ông Nghi Hải xảy ra rất nhiều chuyện mà theo người dân nơi đây là do ông đã trộm con chó đá về nhà nên bị phạt. Thằng con trai nhà ông đi xe máy tự ngã rồi chết, còn bản thân ông cũng bệnh tật liên miên, làm ăn thất bát…
Sau khi nghe nhiều người nói vậy ông sợ quá nên lại đem trả vào đúng ngày giờ mà ông mang về. Sau khi được trả vài tháng thì con chó đá lại mất và đến giờ đã hai năm trôi qua mà vẫn chưa thấy đâu.
Đem những chuyện còn đầy nghi vấn xung cái giếng Chợ đến hỏi ông Nguyễn Văn Bằng phó chủ tịch UBND xã Vô Tranh thì chúng tôi nhận được câu trả lời: “Đúng là có chuyện các cụ già trong làng, xã vẫn truyền tai nhau về chuyện người tàu yểm bùa giữ của nhưng đã có rất nhiều người dùng máy dò đến tìm nhưng chỉ tìm được những đồng xèng (tiền cổ) còn vàng thì chưa ai tìm thấy cả”.

----------

